# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Recherches de familles d'accueil >  FA recherchée dans toute la France pour une chienne.

## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

SOS BESOIN DE VOUS !!!
NOUS RECHERCHONS UNE FAMILLE D'ACCUEIL POUR *CALI

* http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...78/page-3.html

*Cali*  notre maman courage est arrivée en France le 20 février. Elle a  intégrée une famille d'accueil ayant 3 autres chiens et des chats mais  il s'avère que le courant ne passe pas entre un chien et elle.
Beaucoup de grognement et petites blessures. 

 Nous ne voulons pas que ça dégénère.

Il est préférable de déplacer *Cali* pour qu'elle puisse enfin profiter de sa nouvelle vie en France.

*Cali* est une chienne adorable, douce, calme, affectueuse, qui remue tout la queue en vous regardant <3
C'est  une chienne qui peut vivre sans congénère et elle sera très attachée à  ses maitres, car elle a besoin d'être souvent à proximité.
Une famille sans autres animaux ou peut-être un seul chien, qu'on pourrait lui présenter, serait l'idéal pour elle.
Les chats attisent sa curiosité mais il n'y a aucune animosité envers eux, idem envers les lapins.

Elle se trouve actuellement sur le dépt 03 mais placement possible sur toute la France.


Contactez nous vite si vous pensez pouvoir l'accueillir ou l'adopter  :Smile: 

 Contact des bénévoles responsables des adoptions : 06.37.25.72.24 - 07.50.34.33.79 - 06.73.13.17.91

 Contact des bénévoles responsables des familles d'accueil : 07.89.21.54.48 - 06.49.32.09.81
 : familledaccueil@archedeternite.org

----------

